# Antibiotic Beads



## dmb (Dec 20, 2016)

Does anyone know the CPT/HCPCS code for Stimulan biocomposite antibiotic beads?


----------



## dmb (Dec 21, 2016)

Success!!Biocomposites finally emailed me back. The HCPCS code for Stimulan antibiotic beads is...drum roll please.....C1713


----------

